# Filter Bags??



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

While at work, some painting was going on. Noticed they used a nylon mesh bag to strain the paint. Pretty small holes, down to micron size...thought..hmmmmmmmmmm!
Any body else used these??
Found some,online, at Lowes, gallon size, at 1.98 for bag of 2.
Price is right.


----------



## Dkarc (Dec 30, 2005)

www.aquaticeco.com will have all the filter bags you could ever want.

-Ryan


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah I used some, I also had some that went in the top of a 5 gallon bucket. They worked ok, it just seemed like small particles could get pushed through the mesh eventually though. Nothing is better than multiple layers such as filter material.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanx for the come back..I was thinking more about the bags being a holder for other media.
Stuff some filter floss, hate it when I see little strands of it shooting out the outflow.
With these bags and a $2.65 bag of Fiberfill, I would be in filters for a year. :thumb:


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I use pantyhose...cheap, available and it works!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanx sjlchgo, but I tried pantyhose, nylons and the mesh was just to small for me.
I just got the bags from Lowes and stuffed some fiberfill into them. They have a mesh size smaller than window screen, but larger than pantyhose. They are in my tank now, seem to be doing the job.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i use some micron bags i bought at a LFS, they are cheap, the ones i bought were i beleive 5"x8" for about $2... and i fill them with poly-fil i bought from joann-fabrics... works great, and very cheap...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanx venustus19..these paint strainers are made to fit into a gallon paint can, 2 for $1.98.
Using Wally World poly batting and all is working well, and no more poly strands escaping into the tank.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are the bags and the filter material


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Update on the bags,
Could not be happier, these things work great, in both hob and sump.
I got another set, they are full of floss for quick changes. :thumb:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a friend that breeds ca cichlids and he uses the paint strainers (he is a painter by trade) to cover his filter intakes. Large enough to let the water flow and small enough to keep out fry.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Not bad, covering the filter intakes...before I had the bags, i used poly batting and sponge. The poly fibers got into the tank, eventually wrapped around impeller shaft..what a racket.


----------

